# Polder um den Haag



## Stipfel (3. August 2010)

Moin Angelfreunde!

Ab diesem Freitag bewege ich mich auf holländischem Boden.
Genauer... ich bin in der Nähe von den Haag für eine Woche campen  .

Soo... nun meine Fragen: 

1. gibts es in der näheren Umgebung von den Haag Polder mit einem guten Hecht/Zander Bestand? Es wäre nett wenn mir jemand ein paar Polder mit guten Erfolgsausichten nennen könnte. Ich erwarte ja keine genauen "HOT SPOT" angaben, sondern nur eine Stelle (vll. Wegbeschreibung) zu einem der besagten Gewässer.

2. welche Angeltechniken sind in dieser Jahreszeit auf Hecht und/oder Zander am Erfolgsversprechenden.

3. kann ich etwas mit meinem bellyboat in der Region anfangen, oder muss ich mir zwangsläufig ein Boot leihen. Oder aber auch nicht??!! 

und 4. wenn es dort keine entsprechenden Polder geben sollte, wie steht es mit dem Meeresangeln? Also in den Hafen-Bereichen? Welche Angeltechniken, welche Zielfische und welche Standorte? 

Ich weiß, viele Fragen aber ich hoffe einfach mal das zumindest ein paar der Fragen beantwortet werden =)
vielen Dank im Vorraus

und schöne Grüße von der Ostsee 

Stipfel :m


----------



## kspr (4. August 2010)

*AW: Polder um den Haag*

Hi Stipfel,

ich will es kurz und knapp machen 

zu 1) In fast jedem kleinen Tümpel kannst du mit Hechtbestand rechnen. Für Zander eher die tieferen Regionen. Schleusen, Hafen usw.

zu 2) Fingerlange flachlaufende Wobbler im Sommer. Gut geht auch Köfi am System oder mit Pose.

zu 3) Bellyboat empfinde ich als sehr unangebracht. Die Polder sind meistens um die 1-1,50m Tief, ich denke deine Fangchancen werden ziemlich in den Keller fallen wenn du anfängst den Grund aufzuwühlen. 

zu 4) Ich glaube es gibt in sehr sehr wenigen Orten KEINE Polder in NL  Habe gerade mal per Googlemaps geschaut und JAAAAA alles voll mit Poldern 


Ich hoffe ich konnte dir deine Fragen beantworten.


Viel Spaß bei eurem Trip 
kspr


----------



## Udo561 (4. August 2010)

*AW: Polder um den Haag*

Hi,
wenn ich dazu noch anmerken darf , wenn du einen Zander in den Poldern fängst dann kannst du mit einenm kapitalen rechnen.
Die kleineren werden leider vor dem abwachsen von den Hechten verspeist.

 Bellyboote habe ich auf größeren Poldern schon gesehen , die Jungs waren aber mit der Fliegenrute unterwegs.
Zielfisch war Hecht.
Hier  http://www.visplanner.nl/  kannst du dir Bootsverleiher raussuchen , einfach das Kästchen Visbootverhuur anklicken.
Viel Erfolg,
Gruß Udo


----------



## Stipfel (4. August 2010)

*AW: Polder um den Haag*

Danke für eure antworten #6 =)

Also ihr meint, wenn ich zb. hier  -> Kade ( einfach mal bei www.maps.google.de eingeben ) mich dort an einen der umliegenden Polder hinstelle und mein Glück versuche, ich dort auch mit Fisch rechnen kann? 
Das wäre nämlich in der näheren Umgebung, unseres Reiseziels.

Achso und nochwas: sollte ich mir den VISPAS lieber im vorhinein im internet bestellen ( ist das überhaupt möglich? ) oder muss ich dort ein Angelladen aufsuchen und das ganze dort ausfüllen lassen?

Gruß Stipfel


----------



## Udo561 (4. August 2010)

*AW: Polder um den Haag*

Hi,
du bekommst als erstes einen vorläufigen Vispas , der hat eine Gültigkeit von 1 Monat .
Musst den ganzen Wisch wegschicken und dann bekommst du dieses Plastikkärtchen.
Bei einigen Angelgerätehändlern in Deutschland , zumindest bei denen in Grenznähe bekommst du auch den Vispas.
Und ja , die Polder sind voll mit Hecht , fängst in NL nirgens einfacher hecht als in den Poldern.
Gruß Udo
http://www.angeln-in-den-niederlanden.de/vispas.htm


----------



## Kark (4. August 2010)

*AW: Polder um den Haag*

Die Aussage kann ich so nicht stehen lassen. Die Polder waren vielleicht mal voller Hecht. Heute muss man sich jeden Fisch hart erarbeiten. Wo man früher immer 8-9 Stück am Tag fangen konnte, da muss man sich heute mit max. 3-4 Stück zufrieden geben. Theoretisch sind zwar in fast allen Poldern Hechte aber es gibt gute Polder/Stellen und schlechte...bei der Wassermenge sind die guten sehr schwer zu finden.
Bei dir kommt noch hinzu, dass die Sommermonate mit Abstand die schlechtesten zum Hechtangeln in den Poldern sind. Das wasser heizt sich sehr schnell auf und häufig ist alles stark verkrautet.

Grüße,

Kark


----------



## Udo561 (4. August 2010)

*AW: Polder um den Haag*



Kark schrieb:


> Die Aussage kann ich so nicht stehen lassen. Die Polder waren vielleicht mal voller Hecht.  Wo man früher immer 8-9 Stück am Tag fangen konnte, da muss man sich heute mit max. 3-4 Stück zufrieden geben.
> Grüße,
> Kark


Hi,
ich denke mal das sich der TE mit 3-4 Hechte/Tag  zufrieden gibt 
Früher war überall besser :q
Es gab "früher" Tage an den Maasplaasen da hatte man auch gut und gerne +5 Hechte fangen können , heute biste froh wenn du die in der ganzen Woche fängst und das ist dann eine verdammt gute Woche 
Gruß Udo


----------



## Stipfel (4. August 2010)

*AW: Polder um den Haag*



Kark schrieb:


> Die Aussage kann ich so nicht stehen lassen. Die Polder waren vielleicht mal voller Hecht. Heute muss man sich jeden Fisch hart erarbeiten. Wo man früher immer 8-9 Stück am Tag fangen konnte, da muss man sich heute mit max. 3-4 Stück zufrieden geben. Theoretisch sind zwar in fast allen Poldern Hechte aber es gibt gute Polder/Stellen und schlechte...bei der Wassermenge sind die guten sehr schwer zu finden.
> Bei dir kommt noch hinzu, dass die Sommermonate mit Abstand die schlechtesten zum Hechtangeln in den Poldern sind. Das wasser heizt sich sehr schnell auf und häufig ist alles stark verkrautet.
> 
> Grüße,
> ...



Hast du denn vll ein Gewässerabschnitt in der Umgebung ( kann auch ruhig etwas weiter weg sein... Tagesausflug??) welches du als gut erachtest?

Grüße Stipfel


----------



## kspr (5. August 2010)

*AW: Polder um den Haag*

jede pfütze die tiefer als 30cm ist, hat hechtbestand. In Holland gilt es sich nicht an einem Plätzchen gemühtlich zu machen, sondern strecke zu machen. Das heißt mit dem Auto Spots suchen. 15-30min befischen, weiter gehts.

So und nur so kommst du zum "Erfolg" (einzelfänge ausgeschlossen )


----------



## Kark (5. August 2010)

*AW: Polder um den Haag*



kspr schrieb:


> jede pfütze die tiefer als 30cm ist, hat hechtbestand. In Holland gilt es sich nicht an einem Plätzchen gemühtlich zu machen, sondern strecke zu machen. Das heißt mit dem Auto Spots suchen. 15-30min befischen, weiter gehts.
> 
> So und nur so kommst du zum "Erfolg" (einzelfänge ausgeschlossen )


 
Da gebe ich kspr Recht. Man muss definitiv Strecke machen und so viele potenzielle Spots anfahren wie man kann. Nebenbei kann man dann auch so imme rmal wieder eine neue gute Stelle auftun. Auch Köderfischangler sollten ein paar mal die Stelle wechseln!

Grüße 

Kark


----------

